# Sudden dry skin??



## makeupfanatic (May 25, 2008)

Help, my skin used to be really oily most of the time. But, in the last week I've been having really dry skin (and its summer here!) to the point where its flaking like crazy. I don't know what happened, I've been using the same products...Anyways, no amount of moisturizer helps, I've been using olay lotions for day and night and my skin is totally drinking it up like water. My skin gets so dry even with just wind blowing on it, I'm going through the entire day, trying not to move my face. Ahh! Help me! What's a good moisturizer?? I used to hate my oily skin, but dry skin is even worse.


----------



## magosienne (May 25, 2008)

maybe it's the sun and the warmer days that are making it dry ? sun is a false friend, especially for oily /acne prone skins.

keep on drinking because being dehydrated won't help your skin, and moisturize. you can simply try shea butter or oil (olive, coconut, i strongly suggest macadamia oil, it's very nourishing).

for dry skin moisturizers, i suggest you browse these threads :

Moisturizer help

Facial moisturizers

Dry skincare

Need an affordable facial moisturizer


----------



## MusicNMakeup (May 28, 2008)

I get that alot in CO's fickle weather. It gets dry here quite often and I drink alot of water and use humidifiers, but something else I found out that's nice is Burt's Bees Complexion Mist. It comes in different "flavors"...like cu***ber chamomile and carrot seed oil.

After putting powder on in bronzers or just foundation and it looks dry....I squirt that on and...dry look goes away.


----------



## makeupfanatic (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the links Magosienne! I'm afraid to try shea butter as I'm very acne prone.

Hmm, the burt's bees complexion mist seems tempting I have trouble finding their products though. My local drugstore only carries a small selection of their products, so i might check it out to see if they have it. Thanks, MusicNMakeup!

I've actually been putting a lot of moisturizer on morning and night, but before my face gets dry, i'll dab a little vaseline on it to seal in the moisture. Seems to be working alright. This does make it hard to apply makeup though because vaseline is sticky but I find monistat primer works well over it.


----------



## Ashley (May 28, 2008)

You can try the oil cleansing method! Last winter my skin was getting very dry too..and that was the only thing that seemed to help...I just washed my face with the OCM and didn't even need a moisturizer except a tiny dab in those really dry spots.

Plus, you can get the ingredients at any drugstore.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...hod-75575.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...hod-40402.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ocm-73519.html


----------



## MusicNMakeup (May 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *makeupfanatic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for the links Magosienne! I'm afraid to try shea butter as I'm very acne prone.
Hmm, the burt's bees complexion mist seems tempting I have trouble finding their products though. My local drugstore only carries a small selection of their products, so i might check it out to see if they have it. Thanks, MusicNMakeup!

I've actually been putting a lot of moisturizer on morning and night, but before my face gets dry, i'll dab a little vaseline on it to seal in the moisture. Seems to be working alright. This does make it hard to apply makeup though because vaseline is sticky but I find monistat primer works well over it.

You can find Burt's Bees whole line of everything on Ebay or on their own websiteNatural Personal Care Products &amp; Natural Skin Care Products - Burt's Bees

I actually put castor oil on my eyes (top of eye area and bottom) everynight and it keeps them from getting baggy.,

Some actress (Gwenyth Paltrow, I think??)...I read this in a magazine, puts Bag Balm (the stuff the used to use for cow's) on her entire face before going to bed.


----------



## BrookeG (Jun 3, 2008)

Could you have dried out your skin with anti acne products? If you have been using those types of products you could have overmedicated your skin which leads to extreme dryness. Start using gentler products and continue moisturizing.


----------



## patsluv (Jun 4, 2008)

Silkia camellia oil is very good for dry skin. I've used it for 2 years and will never go without it.


----------



## Stellaria (Jun 4, 2008)

If you're acne prone, try Emu Oil. mineralpuremakeup.com sells it, and has a really good description of it's benefits on their site.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 4, 2008)

Although you haven't changed your daily routine maybe your diet has? Your diet can greatly affect your skin just as sleeping habits and things like that.


----------



## makeupfanatic (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for all your answers! Fortunately, my skin has returned to normal (I have no idea why, lol) I'm back to having an oily complexion again.

BrookeG, I don't use a lot of anti-acne products normally just salicylic acid however I do exfoliate daily. I use a gentle exfoliator and with my oily complexion my skin can tolerate it. Interestingly enough, when I had dry skin I still exfoliated to get rid of the flakies and it did help a lot.

Stellaria and patsluv, thanks for the recommendations. I've heard of those products, haven't tried it yet though.

Adrienne, you might be right, my diet is messed up and I don't sleep regularly. The dry skin came a couple days before my prom (which sucked) so it was probably a combination of stress, diet and bad luck.

Anyways, thanks again for the replies...I'm back to smooth oily skin again lol!


----------



## kayleigh83 (Jun 11, 2008)

So bizarre, because the SAME thing is happening to me! My skin isn't normally oily, it's usually just your basic normal/combination skin. Sometimes the t-zone got a little bit oily but normally all my skin, especially on the cheeks, was very soft and smooth. I only got a couple breakouts a month, usually around my period.

Now, suddenly in the last week or so (and I'm in Canada too, it's summer here although you wouldn't know by the weather right now, lots of rain) the skin on my cheeks and chin are SO dry. It's sort of weird and bumpy and rough, it doesn't feel tight or anything but it looks and feels so different! Kind of red and uneven which as I said, is NOT like my skin at all. And I wash my face every day, moisturize, exfoliate often (not too often mind you). Basically my skincare regime hasn't changed. So I'm trying to figure out what else is causing it! And it literally happened overnight! Still trying to get rid of it


----------



## makeupfanatic (Jun 11, 2008)

OMG yah, that's exactly what happened to me down to the red/uneven bumps...my skin was usually smooth before. It's back to normal now, thank god! That phase only lasted like a week or so...lol this is wierd.


----------



## x_nicole_x (Jun 11, 2008)

a cheap and effective moisturiser is E45 cream, it shouldnt make u break out and is excellent for dry skin. I often put it on my chin and around my mouth during the change from summer to winter because my skin gets so dry. Also Elizabeth Arden's 8 hour cream is also very good but a bit more pricey.


----------

